# stupid coincidence



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

hello everybody,

I need to share with you a today's happening that could be funny if it wasn't painful and that is now worring.

So we went in the woods as usual,Leo my 5 months old and me and we have been enjoying our of lead walk of 30 minutes having fun and playing come here also with a little treat every time.
On our way back I had to put him on leash because of the electric fences of a neighbour and I asked him to heel every time he was pulling.
At a moment he rebelled and I stoped waiting for him to return and heel and when he did that, after a few seconds, he got picked by something that hurt him badly and made him scream.
I reassured him but I Think he associated this with coming when called and know he is afraid to come to me and he looks at me with mistrust(which breaks my hurt)When I call him,he puts his tail between his legs and hides under the table :'(

This reminds me of Cesar's Milan Ginger and I would like to gain back his trust and make him feel comfortable again

Please ,Please any advice ?

Miru,worried!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks awful for you and for him, I'm so sorry!

I think it will probably pass in a day or two. You might try a thunder shirt or a tight shirt on him to calm him down some. These sweet babies can be so afraid of the strangest things!


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh no! That sounds so sad 

Maybe a little trail of snacks that leads to you?

Or something so delicious he can't resist? We've found bacon resolves most things (but only for uber special occasions)

Or maybe sit down and throw a snack away from you, each time throwing a snack closer and calling his name?

what about giving him a toy when he comes close?

You could also try different body positions (sitting, lying down) to see if it's related to that as well? or try different clothes in different places.

Only call his name if you have something great! I hope that this resolves in a day or two.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel for you miru. 

When Savannah was still a puppy I was at a farm watching the horses from behind an electric fence. The fence had a wire that was strung about the height of Savannah's head. She had been cavorting around behind me and came over to see what I was doing. Sure enough, right when I reached for her, she got close enough for the fence to bite her. Just like Leo, she was afraid to come to me, kept her tail tucked, and looked at me with that same look of mistrust (absolutely heartbreaking as you said). I finally just opened the back door of the car and asked her if she would like to load up. Sure enough, she jumped into the car. I gave her a treat and let her relax for a while. The car has been her 'safe zone' ever since. If she gets scared of anything, she asks if she can please load up.

As Vizsla Baby said, it will probably pass in a day or two. Not knowing Leo, I don't know if the same things will help or not. With Savannah, I just talked to her quietly while she relaxed. I didn't try to force the issue. She was back to normal fairly quickly. We were both more careful around fences after that.

Good luck!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks very much for your support and advices!

I realise that loss of the trust is the hardest thing to bear with my Vizsla.
Worst then sharkies , disobedience,selective hearing,etc which we learned to solve together,Leo and me!

So I hope "Calling him for something gorgeous " and patience will bring back trust.

Again,thanks a lot !

Miru


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

You can do it Miru. These dogs have a heart of gold and are very forgiving. Just follow your instincts.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have always worked on all fear issues with patience and high value food and had great success. These pups are quirky and sensitive, but it doesn't take much to get past it.
Remember, they take cues from your voice and your body language - if you are fearful/stressed/anxious, etc they will be too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

he'll get over it and very soon no doubt, don't forget that V's are primarily hunting dogs, yes, sensitive to criticism, but hardy, fearless dogs nonetheless. Ruby has been whacked quite a few times by an electric fence, she whelps, does a couple of laps of the field to burn off the adrenalin, then comes back to heel....give me an electric fence rather than barbed wire anyday


----------

